# Anybody had Safeguard not work for tapeworms?



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

I have Safeguard on hand, the kind packaged for goats, and about to embark upon a 3-day course for my small herd since they have all now been exposed to tapeworm. Our vet was going to order in Valbazen for us, but if Safeguard is just as effective against tapeworm I will use what I have now. Anybody had Safeguard not work for tapeworm? I'm not worried about other types of worms right now because they've all gotten Cydectin (except prego) and Ivermec recently. Just the tapeworm because I never want to see another one again. Thank you!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Safeguard/Panacur both have the wormer Febendazole as the active ingredient, unfortunately due to it's over use it has become a resistant wormer here. My vet has reccommended the use of Praziquantel for tapeworms, it is in paste wormers with the brand names of Equimax and Zimectrin Gold.
My local TSC carries both though the Equimax is cheaper.


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Liz, is the Equimax safe on pregnant does?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Equimax has 1.87% ivermectin and 14.03% praziquantel and is labled as safe for pregnant mares so I would say it's safe for pregnant goats.


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Thank you, Liz! I was just looking at the Zimectrin Gold and Equimax. I love horse wormers.  I wish they had the Quest Plus still around (monidectin plus the praziquantel). I know we dose the ivermectin 3x the weight for goats, does this apply with the added praziquantel? The Equimax also has double the amount of the praziquantel as Zimectrin Gold (from what I've read it is safe for pregos, too). I will pick up some Eqiumax tomorrow and I guess I'll just dump my safeguard on the ground.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

The ONLY thing I read with a warning on the praziquantel was that when it's given in high doses (10x higher) in pregnant dogs that it caused birth defects and abortion. It had said that the Equimax was safely given to mares, stallions and very young foals with no adverse affects.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yes with all horse wormers you want to triple the goats weight. (except for quest)


as to safeguard not being effective - it can still be in some areas. And when you do give it you want to give it a the triple the weight dosage and then for three days in a row. 

My friend had good results with the ZimectrinGold though


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Safeguard is not really effective here either. I have used Eqimax in the past and it worked very well for getting rid of tape worms.


----------



## MiGoat (Apr 21, 2010)

StaceyRoop said:


> yes with all horse wormers you want to triple the goats weight. (except for quest)
> 
> as to safeguard not being effective - it can still be in some areas. And when you do give it you want to give it a the triple the weight dosage and then for three days in a row.
> 
> My friend had good results with the ZimectrinGold though


So you pretend the goat weights 300 pounds instead of 100 for dosing?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes...get an accurate weight on the goat, if it weighs 75 lbs, multiply by 3 to get the weight for the dose. The goat would be dosed for 225#


----------



## MiGoat (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Liz!


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Is that triple the safeguard labeled for goats as well, or just the safeguard labeled for horses?
I just dosed everybody with equimax, 3x the dose for everybody except chipper's mother, Bandi, and she got 4x the dose. I read 6mg/kg will wipe out tapeworms in a single dose and it's packaged at 1.5 mg/kg praziquantel for the horses (that's how I came up with 4x). She's the only one who got slight runs from the safeguard. Go figure. :roll: I'm going to watch everybody's poops like a hawk tomorrow.
The Equimax was a little harder than most horse wormers to dose because each tick is 110 lbs versus the 50 lbs in some of the others that makes it easier for the smaller guys. 
Also gave everybody their second day of Safeguard (just following the goat label). I know, overkill, but I had to do something to make me feel pro-active right now.
Thank you everyone!


----------



## Goober (Aug 21, 2009)

Something to consider when deciding the dosage of Equimax or Zimecterin Gold is that there is nearly twice as much praziquantel in the Equimax as opposed to Zimecterin Gold.

Equimax: 1.87% ivermectin/14.03% praziquantel
Zimecterin Gold: 1.87% ivermectin/7.75% praziquantel

Just an FYI.


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

I am absolutely thrilled to report that nobody has any evidence of tapeworm or segments nearly 24 hours after worming!  :leap: I especially followed Bandi around since her baby is the one who died of tapeworm large intestine blockage, and I sifted through her poo like some obsessed lunatic. Nothing, nada. :clap: Her stools are slightly runny but turning more clumpy tonight and our prego doe was a little clumpy (like she always is after worming). The five others (3-4 months in age ranges) didn't have any poop changes at all. I guess it may be true then that adult goats aren't affected like the babies can be with tapeworms. I would have expected Bandi to be full of them. Everybody's eating good and feeling good, so tonight I am breathing better.


----------



## MrKamir (Nov 2, 2009)

We used to raise boar goats three years ago and lost three of them. It rained alot that year. The safeguard does not work in our area. Vet told us about other wormers and helped save the rest of our herd. Some people lost 100s that year. Vet told us to switch different wormer each worming when we have a wet season and worm often about every two weeks. Now we raise nigerians, we use the ivermectin. If it rains again like it did 3 years ago, we're gonna watch these guys close.


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Thank you, MrKamir. It has rained quite a bit this year, much more than normal. I can hardly keep up with keeping the grass mowed. Our yard needs it again and was just mowed three days ago. I will definitely keep an even closer watch when it's wetter than normal for the season. I am about to buy a microscope to run my own fecals, and I appreciate you sharing about checking/worming them more often. I wasn't aware of more rain causing an increase in the wormloads. Thank you so much! :hug:


----------



## 3pygmymom (Nov 17, 2009)

I was just going to post a question about worming, glad I saw this post! When do you worm the babies is my question. I am going to worm mom and was going to get the Zimectrin Gold when I went to TSC today. I need to pick up the CDT to vaccinate also. Should I give the babies the CDT now or do I wait for that until they are a month old?


----------



## MiGoat (Apr 21, 2010)

People who worm on a schedule often worm babies at about 20 days old the first time along with begining coccidia prevention. If you are vaccinating, at 1-1/2 months old first CDT, then again at 3 months.


----------



## Mully (Jun 23, 2009)

SafeGuard seems to be working in NC but to be on the "safe" side I alternate de-wormers What i have found effective is Hoeggers herbal worm powder. I have seen a big difference since using it 4 years ago, I mix the powder with molasses and make a stiff dough, form it into a one inch thick block that I store in the frig. All I have to do is cut off hunks about 1x1 and they love the stuff and chew it right up. I like this method as I know how much they are getting.


----------



## 3pygmymom (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks for the help, I will follow that schedule, taking a fecal to the vet to have mom checked before worming her.


----------



## Realfoodmama (Apr 13, 2010)

Mully said:


> SafeGuard seems to be working in NC but to be on the "safe" side I alternate de-wormers What i have found effective is Hoeggers herbal worm powder. I have seen a big difference since using it 4 years ago, I mix the powder with molasses and make a stiff dough, form it into a one inch thick block that I store in the frig. All I have to do is cut off hunks about 1x1 and they love the stuff and chew it right up. I like this method as I know how much they are getting.


Total hijack...but have you used the herbal tonic as well? I was thinking of buying some for my skinny-minny doe just to give her a boost.


----------



## Mully (Jun 23, 2009)

Never used the tonic but no reason it should not work. I tend to mix things that I need to give then with a nutri drench or molasses and use a drench gun. They know that the "stuff" in the gun is good so they line up(best goats can right) and can't wait for their turn. Hoeggers herbal is great!! Can;t say enough about the herbs ..it works, I do my own fecals so I know when a problem arises. I do 1-2 chemical "wormings" (if needed) as some goats carry more worms in their bodies so i do not chemically treat all the goats chemically because the herbal "wormer" works.


----------

